# 2007 Winning drill team



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Love the music choice 

That looks so awesome, I love it!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

THANKS!
song: You Really Got Me [the Kinks]


----------



## Zynx (Aug 11, 2008)

That was awesome, did you paint their butts?


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

Very cool!!!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Zynx said:


> That was awesome, did you paint their butts?


Yeah, LOL glittery white


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

lol that was so cool!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very cool!! Makes me want to go do something like that!!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

thanks!
Its so fun!


----------



## crazed horse lover (Aug 24, 2008)

that was awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

I LOVED THE TURNS very nice


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a lot of fun. I was part of a team a few years ago. Was a lot of fun. Your video brought up a lot of memories.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha thanks!
Turns are the hardest with lazy horses!


----------



## lb_cake (Aug 26, 2008)

That was awesome!! I love drill teams. It looks so neat and organized and fun too!!


----------

